# Flatband attachment



## VIETamin (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello

Can anyone tell me how to attach flatbands to the pouch?

i have tried 2 methods: one time i took a piece of string and done the constriction knot, but the rubber is teared and ripped.

and i also tried to take a piece of thera band and wraped it around it, but it always ripped about 1 cm under the binding

i hope sombody can give me some advices about binding it


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Vietamin,

When I make my own flatbands, I use ZDP's type Z-pouch-attachment method with my bands folded in half. It's been working for me for two months now.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/3760-type-z-pouch-attachment/

I haven't used string before, but I have used rubber; and the Z-pouch-attachment method is faster for me to assemble and also longer lasting.

Just my two cents. Hope this gives you another option.

WD40


----------



## VIETamin (Mar 23, 2011)

thnx dude 
thats a simpel and clever way to attach flatband


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

You have to pre-stress the rubber at the end of the pouch first before winding the string or rubber band around. You can use a drawer or a door for that job.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Check out my blog for some links to all of the great picture, word, and video tutorials pertaining to this subject that we have here in the community.....

http://slingshotforum.com/blog/23/entry-263-fork-and-pouch-attachment-method-link-compilation/

Good luck and have fun!

Cheers - John


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, the Type Z attachment is about the quickest and simplest way to tie flatbands. It lasts longer on thick bands than thin. A better (longer lasting) way is to pass the loose end through a hole in the pouch to the outside, tension it and then tie another strip of elastic around twice tight and then tie a reef knot.


----------



## VIETamin (Mar 23, 2011)

HOE?
do u mean that i have to draw the rubber at the pouch side and then hold it strechted? and then wind the rubber arround it?
before i never streched it , i just fold it and then put the rubber arround it, maybe thats the problem, isnt it?


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

VIETamin said:


> HOE?
> do u mean that i have to draw the rubber at the pouch side and then hold it strechted? and then wind the rubber arround it?
> before i never streched it , i just fold it and then put the rubber arround it, maybe thats the problem, isnt it?


That's right, you have to stretch the part near the pouch. I have a very easy method using a small rubber ring so that you don't have to tie knots for finishing, but it's hard to describe using words alone.. You have to clamp the pouch using a drawer or a door.

http://www.melchiormenzel.de/ Click on "Making a Slingshot", then "How to Tie", maybe you can make that jig, I just use a door for quick job. Or a vice or a G-clamp, whatever works!


----------



## VIETamin (Mar 23, 2011)

okay ill try this method


----------

